# LG Optimus Exceed 2 Automatically adjust to daylight savings time



## Devpro (Mar 9, 2015)

I have an LG Optimus Exceed 2 and it is no longer connected to the Verizon network which I bought it with. The system time will not update automatically because daylight savings time started this past weekend. I am able to get the time that is displayed on the device to change but my apps still are an hour behind. So the question is:
Is there a way to force update the system time so that it recognizes that the time is wrong?
Thanks in advance for any help,
Devpro


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

Have you rebooted?


----------



## Devpro (Mar 9, 2015)

Yes,
I have restarted and I feel the only other option is a factory reset...hope not.


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

Which apps an hour behind?

Did you change the time in the correct place? Go to Settings then Date & Time. Also make sure that the Time Zone is correct; you may need to disable the Automatic Date & Time and Time Zone settings.


----------



## Devpro (Mar 9, 2015)

Yes I did I unchecked the time zone and left the "automatically set date and time" option checked. (You can c 4 yourself here: 



 )
So this seems to solve the problem other than the fact that that is not my time zone, so this raises another question, Could the fact that the time zone is wrong effect my location services? If not, just curious, where do the apps get the information for location services on a cellular device that is currently inactive, cellular service is inactive that is. 
Tank you for the help Triple6, usually I am great with everything on my Android and iOS devices, this one threw me for a bit of a loop so, once again, thanks.
Devpro


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

The video is private.

If the Time Zone is incorrect then you need to change it to the correct one, you can manually set it.

Location services can also use GPS and wireless.


----------



## Devpro (Mar 9, 2015)

Hi, 
My apologies Triple6, my YouTube app automatically makes all uploads private by default, I changed it now, it should be accessible now, and I deliberately set the time zone to the wrong one, this way, I do not have to manually set the time and my system time is now correct. The app was textfree pinger, now my question is would that throw off any of the location services?
Again, thanks in advance,
Devpro


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

I don't think Location services are based off of Time Zones, if they were anyone who travels would have problems.


----------



## Devpro (Mar 9, 2015)

Thanks, that does make sense, duh and yeah, I am just going to keep it the way it is now. Thanks for your help,
Devpro


----------

